# Preserving the wood deck on a trailer



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a tilt trailer. I want to protect the wood deck. What can I put on it that will preserve the wood, but not be slippery? I need to be able to drive up it to load the quads when it's tilted.

(I looked for another thread, but the one I thought was close actually meant the frame, not the deck - see I tried  )


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thompson water seal will protect it. It won't change the texture of the wood or anything either. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Sounds like you just need to get some sealer if your concerned about it D. Not sure what all you have available up there but theres some stuff here....believe it's called Thompsons Water Seal (dont quote me on that), but it's designed to protect deck surfaces outside from water. My trailer has treated lumber, which isn't going to last forever, but it'll last a very long time without worrying about rot setting in.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Thompsons is probably the easiest. Soak it with lots and let it soak in deep and dry well.

My brother just had to replace the wood on his trailer so this time he put them all in, drilled all the holes, lined it all up so he had a 1/2 inch between each, then pulled them all off and had them line-exed...all the way around...completely water tite. Put them in and I have to say it looks like it will last for ever...and nothing slips on it!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:agreed:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks guys. Thompsons it is. :bigok:


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i plan on doing a truck bed liner over my trailers wood, seems like it would protect it pretty good.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

i re-did my tilt trailer with the hybrid wood. Wont rot and has a good texture for grip. It is alot heavier than regular wood tho


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

adam6604 said:


> i plan on doing a truck bed liner over my trailers wood, seems like it would protect it pretty good.


That is seeming to become more and more popular. That is all you see around here.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah i plan on spraying my trucks lower rocker panels with it all too, it's really awesome stuff..


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

agreed, Thompson's water seal will be the best.....

and filthy you can use that stuff on the treated wood also, it will help it not dry out so fast...soak it good before it gets too bad ..then treat it once a year. Sooner or later the wood will rot, but you can prolong it if you can catch it in time.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Injected said:


> i re-did my tilt trailer with the hybrid wood. Wont rot and has a good texture for grip. It is alot heavier than regular wood tho


Yeah I built the grandkids a picnic table out of it...man is it heavy!...lol But hopefuly it's for ever.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I haven't mastered backing the thing into the back yard so I sometimes have to unhitch it and move it in by hand. I don't think I want it any heavier


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

D why dont you use your quad to back it in the yard?....should be able to get a trailer ball mounted up on it very easily. Heck I move my 16' lowboy around with mine without any issues and especially if the yard is wet I dont like running my 7800lb truck out across it lol.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I've thought about that, but I put the quads at the back and the trailer in front. I have a pretend garage (Shelter Logic) and there's no room to drive the quad to the back. 

The trailer only weighs 500lbs so manually doing it is no problem. With the quads on, now that's another story.

I just need to get the hang of backing it in so i can put the quads on it for the winter. The way it is now, the tongue of the trailer sticks out a bit. I was about 3 feet short yesterday, but just couldn't straighten up. Sigh

Oh well. A few years ago I didn't know how to change brakes. Now I do. I will master this too.....eventually.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Get a few cones, find a big emoty parking lot one weekend, and back around it until you got it.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That would work, but it's more fun to bug the neighbours and clog the back alley


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

If u don't mind it being green you can copper - tox it and never worry about it again

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You could probably just buy a new trailer for what that would cost. Not to mention every crook w/in 1000 miles would be trying to steal it and take it to the scrap yard.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Copper tox is the same green stuff they treat wood with you can buy it in a one gallon jug and soak ur boards down using a weed sprayer

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

RYAN. said:


> Copper tox is the same green stuff they treat wood with you can buy it in a one gallon jug and soak ur boards down using a weed sprayer


 
So that's where the green color comes from..learn something every day.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hmm. Interesting.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

It's actually branded as COP-R-TOX

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

used oil is what i always use soaks in good and a great way to dispose of your oil . just roll it on !!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Just dont smoke near it for a while :bigok:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

A guy I know used oil. He loved it. It looked pretty good actually.
Another friend said not such a good idea because it would attract dust & dirt.
I tend to sit on the trailer when I change. Nothing like having a grease mark on your butt to attract attention


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Transmission fluid would actually be better than oil, b/c it would make it look red like cedar. We used it once on some trim on a house.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Using vehicle fluids to stain wood.....bunch of ********....all of you


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You're one of us now so.. better watch it! lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Gee you post a couple of muddy pictures and the washing machine on the deck (hee hee) and you get labeled. Now my friends keep posting ******* references on my FB. 

A city girl who's a *******. Who'da thought?? :thinking:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> Gee you post a couple of muddy pictures and the washing machine on the deck (hee hee) and you get labeled. Now my friends keep posting ******* references on my FB.
> 
> A city girl who's a *******. Who'da thought?? :thinking:


A city ******* girl with class...so use _new_ ATF...lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

adam6604 said:


> i plan on doing a truck bed liner over my trailers wood, seems like it would protect it pretty good.


I have been thinking about doing the same thing. Probably just buy some gallon cans of it and roll it on. Getting an 18' trailer sprayed would be big bucks.


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Mine needs the wood replaced too but you have to cut some metal to get the boards out then then weld (or bolt) it back in, think these trailer makers would make board replacement easier?


----------

